# Hamburg- June 11th



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a couple frogs up for sale and can meet at the Hamburg show:

4, 5 month old orange basti's--- 1 is a real light orange, 2 are a darker orange and the 1 is a mix( this one has the larger spots then the others)

3 intermedius-- adult but unsure of the sex for these guys.( Have not heard calling) Tarlton line


I am looking for a male BL vent but if you are looking for a very proven Female BL vent, I am looking to sell her also. Either or. 

Take care.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks like I'll be making the trip up as well. Have a bunch of frogs listed in the classifieds that I can bring as well.

John, I may know someone that may be interested in an intermedius. If you can PM me with the asking price and age of the frogs I'll let him know the details.

George


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll be going and have an extra sub-adult azureus for sale or trade. PM if interested.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be there and vending gb auratus, leucs, azureus, yellow galacts, vittatus, Santa Isables, bl vents, flies, beetles, springs, supplements and supplies. Let me know if you would like me to reserve something for you. Check out www.frogsnthings.com for prices and pics.

We'll be running extra special deals on the SIs and Vittatus!

John, I'll have some prob male vents (always hard to tell for sure unlike the females) 9-12m and ~ ready to breed. Happy to swap for the female. And as always, if I sex them wrong you can swap out for another later.

See you all Sat!

Keith


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

Too Many frogs to list.

Fruit Flies

and

31pcs of Broms, Broms Broms


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I have 3 Rio Canarios and 3 Zarajunga available


----------



## paintballislife (Apr 14, 2010)

I am going i have Springtails, Pink, tropical and black and striped isopods. I also have Dubia roaches, the small make great feeders for frogs that can eat crix.


----------



## kermit2 (Jun 3, 2004)

Sounds like there will be alot of froggers at the show. Better than all snakes.. I'll be there with frogs, geckos and supplies. The listing is on the classifieds.. Stop by and say hey.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Supposed to be @ 85F in Hamburg Pennsyltucky this Sat

The wonderful modern Hamburg Fieldhaus will be...._tepid_....at least, so plan accordingly.

Cloudy and some showers, so a little cooler than say....the oven that we are experiencing today.

Still...

Do your frogs a favour....brings some cool packs and coolers - especially for the several people that have preordered from me.


----------

